# 2010 Maxima 3.5 SL Ester Oil Or What Is Best



## blwilson29 (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a 2010 Maxima that I was continually using Ester oil at my oil changes. But the Nissan dealership messed up and put another oil in . I think my Fiance has also put reg oil at other oil changes. I now have 79000 miles.
My Question , what is the best oil for my car? A synthetic , Ester or Reg oil ? And does it matter about the oil filter ? I have gotten different answers from different dealerships and mechanics at them.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ester oil not necessary - tribunedigital-chicagotribune


----------

